# Never thought I'd catch one of these!!!



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

As I walked up to the big hole coyote set there was an opossum it. It seemed to be moving more than most grinners but I didn't think anything of it. as I got there I couldn't believe how big it was and as I moved my stick in its direction it come unglued.:yikes: I sure didn't realize that it was a badger. Now I know how much those thing stink.:yikes:

Now I have to decide what to do with it. I have it hanging right now because there is still some leakage. I don't want to stain the fur. I hope its alright to leave it hang head down till this evening. Any thoughts?

Live4Trappin, you have any experience with badgers?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow!!!! that is awsome! you are lucky!!!! i would have it mounted.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

There's something you don't see a lot of.....I 2nd the mount.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

> Now I know how much those thing stink.


You got that right!! There is no smell quite like that of a badger and it's one I can't stand at all let alone get use to!!:rant: Heck, a nicked mink gland kind of gets me alittle puffy and my neck seems to swell kind of like a buck in rut don't ya know!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Seldom said:


> You got that right!! There is no smell quite like that of a badger and it's one I can't stand at all let alone get use to!!:rant: Heck, a nicked mink gland kind of gets me alittle puffy and my neck seems to swell kind of like a buck in rut don't ya know!


In some kind of strange trapper way I like the smell of a mink and skunk is over powering but a badger just plain smells bad!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*is that an MB 550 on its foot? trying to see how good i am at looking at traps. that is very cool!!! great catch!*


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Wiggler said:


> *is that an MB 550 on its foot? trying to see how good i am at looking at traps. that is very cool!!! great catch!*


 
Its actually an MB-650 and another MB-650. This is the last gang set I had for my digger k9. This guy wasn't going anywhere and couldn't dig with a bracelet on each front foot.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats!!!!! You are on a row!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice job and congrats Fur-minator, that will make an awesome mount!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats cool. I sure wish I could find one around here. Have tanned and hang it in the man room.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That had to have been a pleasant surprise! That is too cool! Congrats!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Fur-minator, 

Congrats on an awsome Michigan Badger! They are one of my favorite Mammals, but I have never caught one personally. Very beautiful face on that one with a broad white face stripe. Too cool!

Mike


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I will go along with the rest of the guys!! Get him mounted...They are a rare thing in MI. I will second that as well, that they are as mean as a wolverine..:evil: I had a badger chase me down years ago up north, it was a good thing I was lean and mean then, cuz he was quick!:lol: If that happend to me today, I would probably be badger food...:lol::lol:. Nice job on a great catch, he looks cool!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats and good job.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wow, you caught The Devil incarnate. Congrats. 
I vote for the mount.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fur-minator said:


> . Now I know how much those thing stink.:yikes:


Almost as bad as a wet coyote!  

I've caught a couple. They are a cool looking critter. The front claws are incredible! If you have the $ and the space, I'd vote for a mount, too. 

I haven't mounted any of mine (yet). All I have so far are a couple marten, an 8pt buck, and a black beaver. I really want a fisher mount and an otter (swimming chasing a fish). Maybe someday.....

Congrats!

John


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

In Corunna of all places! Out freaking standing! Congrats on a bizzarre and absolutely awesome catch! That just rules! 

Oh I know they are around here, but you don't normally here of guys getting them is all. Awesome man! Just awesome!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats...I just saw one a guy had over in Lennon.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats Mark !!!!!A real cool animal,and one that is on my "to catch list"


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Furminator!! Cool critter aren't they??? Deffinately stinky ... but I kind of like it, in an odd sort of way.

If you have the chance save the skull also ... I boiled & cleaned the one I caught, pretty neat.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I thought Ed and Wiggy like to roll on their catches to cut down on their human scent


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice Michigan Badger. I think I would hve it mounted.


----------

